# Helmets: Bontrager Circuit or Fox Flux



## Snagged7 (Feb 15, 2011)

I had the Bontrager Solstice but didn't like it so took it back. I'm looking for a comfortable helmet that breathes well (good ventilation). I'm mainly looking for something that breathes the best. With that in mind, which helmet would be better, the Bontrager Circuit or the Fox Flux. Just from looks alone it seems like the Bontrager Circuit has better ventilation.

Also, is there is a better helmet out there that beats the Flux and Circuit?

Flux
http://shop.foxhead.com/store/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=14616&categoryId=cat20154

Circuit
http://store.trekbikes.com/jump.jsp...ductID=2271&path=1,2,15,403,404&bShopOnline=1


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Uvex 100 Helmet, plus it has height adjustments, looks like good ventilation and a bee screen too.

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/uvex-xp-100-review/


----------



## Snagged7 (Feb 15, 2011)

manabiker said:


> Uvex 100 Helmet, plus it has height adjustments, looks like good ventilation and a bee screen too.
> 
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/uvex-xp-100-review/


Oh wow, that looks like that helmet has good coverage. The Germans know how to make good helmets (WWII reference). Thanks for the link. Never heard of this brand before.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Snagged7 said:


> I had the Bontrager Solstice but didn't like it so took it back. I'm looking for a comfortable helmet that breathes well (good ventilation). I'm mainly looking for something that breathes the best. With that in mind, which helmet would be better, the Bontrager Circuit or the Fox Flux. Just from looks alone it seems like the Bontrager Circuit has better ventilation.
> 
> Also, is there is a better helmet out there that beats the Flux and Circuit?
> 
> ...


What ever fits you best. May not (and probably will not) be either of those.

You have to try the helmets on to know. And the basic fit and stability on your head needs to be there without tightening the "head clamp" devices.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I have not wore the Bonti hemet but I have the Fox Flux. I will say about the Flux is it has a really great lock mechanism (better then almost all), and felt really good on my head - which is on the narrower side. From my perception it looked like it would fit even better with a wider head. Downfall, weight and ventilation.

Call around and test fit. Call everyone if you struggle to find both. Dont order something a helmet without testing them all. It may outlast your frame! 

I made the mistake of ordering a $160 Giro and finding out my head was too narrow for the helmet and the lock mechanism wasnt good and stripped out while riding on really rough trail. This was in '04. Not sure about the newer models

uvex xp 100 is light. Worth checking into but no experience with it.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

As Shiggy said, you need to try them on. I love how the Fox Flux looks, but its really heavy for a helmet. 

With that I prefer the Bell Sweep, Alchera, and even the Slant. Those 3 models fit my head very well.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wear a Giro Xen Khaki Fabric and my two sons wear a Giro Hex and a Fox Flux. I really, REALLY like my Xen (especially in the fabric versions) - I like it better than the newer Xar or the less expensive Hex. Superb helmet, IMO, due it's many thoughtful construction features and a fit that works better for me than dozens of other helmets I've tried on..


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

I currently wear the flux. But I'm waiting for the poc trabec next month (April). That helmet looks nice, can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Snagged7 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I just said to hell with it and got a Giro Atmos. It fits great and has awesome ventilation. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------

